# 32527 is no more :-(



## MGMagnette (Jun 17, 2018)

After 30 months of ownership, my Model 3, 32527, was destroyed by a kid who was playing with his cell phone and ran a red light. He admitted to the police he was traveling over 60MPH when he ran into the driver's side front of my car and hit me hard enough that when the cars both rotated the driver's side rear of my car was hit by the passenger side rear of his car! When the motion stopped, all of the airbags had deployed on my Model 3 and I was in a cocoon of airbags. I got out of the car and other than a torn rotator cuff in my left shoulder, I'm OK. The kid had a shattered right arm, which the policeman told me is consistent with the kid holding his cell phone and not paying attention to the road. The people behind me who witnessed the accident gave me their contact information and told me they are going to get serious about getting a Tesla after seeing how hard I got hit and then being able to walk away. The Kid's insurance company totalled out my car and we settled for 88% of the original price. I'm going to get another Tesla, but I think I'm going to look at a Model Y this time.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Glad everyone walked away. Between the 3 and Y, I think I’d take a Y now too.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Glad to hear that you walked away safely, although I’ll say a torn rotator cuff is no fun (been there, done that). Seeing how Tesla’s survive these things, it is a rather odd but effective advertisement for the car.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Really glad you're OK. Rotator repair with likely take a year to heal. I'd hate to punish a kid who's[hopefully] learned his lesson. But the way I feel about insurance these days, I'd punish the hell out of his carrier.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh no sorry to hear that, glad everyone is ok! They’re tough cars but what’s inside is more important.
Just a reminder we have a Model Y section so feel free to post your experiences with it there so others can benefit too 👍🏼


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

MGMagnette said:


> After 30 months of ownership, my Model 3, 32527, was destroyed by a kid who was playing with his cell phone and ran a red light. He admitted to the police he was traveling over 60MPH when he ran into the driver's side front of my car and hit me hard enough that when the cars both rotated the driver's side rear of my car was hit by the passenger side rear of his car! When the motion stopped, all of the airbags had deployed on my Model 3 and I was in a cocoon of airbags. I got out of the car and other than a torn rotator cuff in my left shoulder, I'm OK. The kid had a shattered right arm, which the policeman told me is consistent with the kid holding his cell phone and not paying attention to the road. The people behind me who witnessed the accident gave me their contact information and told me they are going to get serious about getting a Tesla after seeing how hard I got hit and then being able to walk away. The Kid's insurance company totalled out my car and we settled for 88% of the original price. I'm going to get another Tesla, but I think I'm going to look at a Model Y this time.


It is so good to hear that you were able to walk out with only a rotator cuff problem after such a massive impact. The model Y is definitely the more practical vehicle that performs almost as well as the 3. I think more often than not, the trade off is more than worth it. Good luck to you.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I suggest you seek orthopedic medical advice on a torn rotator cuff. Doesn't sound bad but many require surgery to heal properly. I have one in each arm that is minor and has never healed. 2 different docs stated that rotator cuff surgery is one of the most painful recoveries therefore told me to live with the minor discomfort unless it keeps me from work or enjoyment of life.

Saw it first hand with my wife's rotator cuff surgery. It was long recovery, painful and then there was Physical Therapy.

I wish you well but as a layman and not giving professional advice, you may want to get multiple medical opinions and don't settle on your injuries with the idiot's insurance company until you are 100% again. 

Don't want to be a downer but this may not be not a simple injury. Good luck to you.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Glad to hear no more serious injuries. While no one likes to go through this I'm thinking either his insurance company was glad to just get you paid off or you've got some mad negotiating skills. 88% payoff is good for a 30 month old car.

My only real time for having to go through a total loss, I felt like the criminal and had to work hard to get anything above base value from the others insurance complany.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Did you have your camera on and think to download the clip? Did you take any photos after? I'd love to see either...


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Glad to hear you’re ok, but sorry to hear about your Model 3...

Sounds like you’ll be back in a Tesla soon though!

Sean


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Did you have your camera on and think to download the clip? Did you take any photos after? I'd love to see either...


And don't forget to load it up to Wham Bam Tesla Cam!


----------



## MGMagnette (Jun 17, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Did you have your camera on and think to download the clip? Did you take any photos after? I'd love to see either...


I tried, but the hit was so hard that the last minute of video had not been written to the thumb drive by the time the car got destroyed. The last clip is of me sitting at the light just before is turned green.


----------



## MGMagnette (Jun 17, 2018)

Quick update. My left arm is apparently fully functional again. What the doctor thought was a tear was actually a strain that was swollen. Also, I got a Model Y for a test drive on 29Dec and was suitably impressed, moreover, my wife even liked it. She wouldn't ride in my M3 because it was too low for her bad knee. The Model Y was easier for her than her own car. We put in the order for the MY on 30Dec and I got the VIN today for a delivery in the third week of January. I'm pretty impressed with how quickly I'm getting back into a Tesla. In the meantime, my '93 Volvo 945t parts chaser with 350K miles is getting a workout.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MGMagnette said:


> I tried, but the hit was so hard that the last minute of video had not been written to the thumb drive by the time the car got destroyed. The last clip is of me sitting at the light just before is turned green.


Tesla cam sucks. I had this same problem twice when I saved clips. It cut out about 15 seconds before the issue. 
glad to,hear you Are ok.


----------

